# Sears MX 850 Mono shock bmx bike



## BMX-dad (Jan 14, 2015)

Im restoring one of these sears MX bikes and am in need of a tanks fenders and number plates anyone?


----------



## Budge73b (Oct 24, 2016)

There is a lad on Facebook on the old school bmx life page with part's for sale and three more simular to your's fella hope this helps +hope im posting correct as new to forum


----------

